# How do I kn when it's too cold for my GS?



## Ruby429 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a 3 month old GS . I live in Texas so the coldest it gets here is low 40s . 
My pup is a outside dog . So when would you say it's too cold for her ?


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Low 40s??? Cold???

LOL!!!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Why is your 3 month old puppy an outside dog?


----------



## marbeen (Dec 16, 2011)

I live in DC and my nine week (gosh, now 10 weeks old today) puppy experienced his first really cold (in the 20s) day, with snow on the ground. He loved it.

With all that fur (both top coat and under coat) I would not worry if you are out for a bit. These dogs were bred for the cold weather. They are pretty sturdy.

(added after the fact) Sorry, didn't see the outside portion. I agree with everyone else on that. Please don't have her outside full time. They are very social animals and need to constant contact with humans to help with socialization. My comments were for taking the dog out for play and walks only, not to live outside.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

3 month old puppy living outside? Breaks my heart...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

There are too many dangerous things outside for the puppy to live out there alone, she could be stolen (dog theft is up 32% last year and they are stealing adult protection trained GSDs so a puppy would be easy to steal), she could be poisoned, tormented by kids or neighbors, she might eat or chew something that could harm her. 

GSDs are velcro dogs, they want to be where their people are, so she should be kept inside.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wild Wolf said:


> 3 month old puppy living outside? Breaks my heart...


I agree!


----------



## Skribbles (Jan 11, 2012)

:laugh:

It was -30c last night with the windchill on our walk last night. I was going numb but she was fine.


----------



## Ruby429 (Jan 5, 2012)

To LaRen: She's a dog who loves to be out side. When we got her she cried when she was inside , we notice she was a lot happier outside so she stays outside and she doesn't seem to mind .  

I was told 40s wasn't too cold for her , just wanted to make sure


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I still can't get past the fact of considering the 40s "cold"!!!! :wild:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I live in Texas and my two GSD sleep inside my home with my family. I think it is to cold for them out side. It's like leaving a baby outside all alone?!?! GSD like to be with their people aka their families. Last night was below freezing.... poor baby....  Does she have some sort of shelter outside? I suggest you bring her inside.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

Aww, that's sad...I can't imagine ours not being with us all the time. Maybe she just wanted to play outside...? You're missing out on so much!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

SamanthaBrynn said:


> Aww, that's sad...I can't imagine ours not being with us all the time. Maybe she just wanted to play outside...? *You're missing out on so much!*


Exactly! I love cuddling inside my warm house with my GSDs! Malice and I take naps together all the time. I also feel a thousand times more safe knowing that both of them are sleeping in my room.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Sometimes, we, as the owners have to choose to do what is best for the puppy.. even if they want to do something else. If I let Woolf stay outside all the time, he would be in doggy heaven. He'd be able to chase whatever squirrel that was crazy enough to enter the yard, eat any rock, acorn or hickory nut he wanted. He'd love nothing more then to pick up bad habits from the dogs next door (barking his fool head off as they do). And if anyone was brave enough (translate that to dumb enough), he is right out in the open for someone to come in the fence and take him. Woolf is 16 month old. Now imagine how curious a 3 month old is, how much smaller a 3 month old is.... how easy would it be?

This isn't meant to be sarcastic or rude, just things I had to look at. Each person will raise their pup how they want, just nevr hurts to be aware of all the possibilities.


----------



## Ruby429 (Jan 5, 2012)

I live in south Texas and its never freezing. 
I live out in the country no one is going to steal her.
Every dog is different and mine is a outside dog 

All I wanted to know if 40s would be too cold for her. Not if she should be a inside dog


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Just got back in from a walk. Here... AccuWeather: 18° RealFeel® -5°

Now THAT is cold.


----------



## Ruby429 (Jan 5, 2012)

GSKnight: now that is COLD!!!! I'd bring her inside for sure if it dropped down to those temps !!!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She's outside 100% of the time? :thinking: How much time do you spend out there with her?


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes, it's too cold. You better bring the pup in!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Wild Wolf said:


> 3 month old puppy living outside? *Breaks my heart*...


Very sad. Hopefully puppy isn't forgotten about. I will say that 40 is too cold for a puppy and I think its too cold for an older dog as well because these dogs are prone to arthritis issues. 
Please at least bring the pup in at night.


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

It's -8 celcius here right now and my guy is outside.
He has shelter from the elements yet chooses to frolic in the snow.

They are a double coat dog and can bear the elements.
For pete's sake, it's Texas...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Puppies do not have double coats, they come with puppy fuzz and that's about it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

kiya said:


> I will say that 40 is too cold for a puppy and I think its too cold for an older dog as well because these dogs are prone to arthritis issues.


Agree with both. It really IS too cold for a puppy to be outside. 

And my dogs, just like any two-three year olds I encounter, don't get to make choices about their lifestyles. They don't pick what they eat, what they do, or where they live. Because i know better than they do.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Saying "40 degrees" does not take into account for the body weight of the dog (underweight dogs have a tougher time staying warm as do young pups or seniors), wind chill factor, if the air is damp or dry, if there's a good shelter for the dog, what type ground is available for the dog (is it tied up to a damp area where it's forced to walk and live in it's own feces and urine?), there's so many variables that we can't sit around saying "OH yeah, 40's fine for a dog to live outdoors". 

And we are leaving out socialization altogether - at 3mos. the window of socialization is closing rapidly and you'll not have the same dog as if it's bonding closely to you at this time, and while you can do so if the dog lives outside, you'd need to be spending at_ least_ 1/2 a day out there and it doesn't sound like you are.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dog Tip: Backyard Dog, Outdoor Dog: Facts, Guidance, Solutions


"Perhaps the biggest and most widely held misconception about dogs is the belief that they will be healthy and happy living only in the backyard. However, nothing could be further from the truth. Current studies in dog psychology show that dogs isolated in backyards are highly likely to develop serious behavioral problems that often result in euthanasia for the animal. 

*WHAT YOU SHOULD KNOW:* 

*DOGS ARE PACK ANIMALS THAT THRIVE ON COMPANIONSHIP*. 
Much like their wolf ancestors, dogs are very social. In fact, dogs are more social than humans and need to be part of human families. When you own a dog, you become the dog's pack and he wants to be with his pack. Forcing a dog to live outside with little or no human companionship is one of the most psychological damaging things a pet owner can do to a dog. 

*DOGS ARE ALSO DEN ANIMALS. *
Meaning they like to have a safe, quiet, and secure place to sleep, rest, and hang out, such as your house. Your dog has a wonderful ability to learn and therefore to be housetrained. A dog who resides more in your house than in the yard is a much happier, content animal, because of the security of a den and your companionship. 

*BACKYARD DOGS HAVE MORE BEHAVIORAL PROBLEMS.* 
Since all your dog's instincts are telling him it is not good to be left alone or isolated from his pack, your dog can become very stressed or anxious. A dog exhibits stress by digging, barking, howling or whining, chewing, escaping, and exhibiting hyperactivity. These problems can become so troublesome that your neighbors may complain about the barking, howling, property destruction, or your dog escaping. 

*BACKYARD DOGS ARE HARDER TO TRAIN.* 
Considering a backyard dog does not develop a strong bond toward your family, he is harder to train than a dog allowed to be in the house with your family. This also makes him less responsive to commands. 

*BACKYARD DOGS MAKE LOUSY GUARD DOGS.* 
As a dog becomes naturally protective of where he lives (his territory or turf), he will only defend the place he lives in. If he is never allowed in the house, then the house will not become a place to protect. Most people keep their valuables inside their houses, so why wouldn't you want your dog to protect the inside of your house? Unless allowed to live inside, your dog will not develop that sense of territory. He will not sound the alarm when someone tries to invade your house. It is not uncommon to hear stories of families being robbed while their backyard dog snoozed through the whole episode. 
*BACKYARD DOGS HAVE HIGHER RATES OF EUTHANASIA.* 
Backyard dogs are more often given up than house dogs because they were never looked upon as family by their human pack. Sadly, that means they are easier to dispose of. Backyard dogs do not have the opportunity to become socialized to people and other dogs, and may become so fearful or even vicious that they may have to be euthanized."


----------



## Ruby429 (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow!!!!!! Really !!!!!

"hopefully I don't forget about her" " doesn't sound like I spend time with her "
Really !!!!???

Quick to jump to conclusions !!! I'm done with this thread

-thanks to those who helped me out with my question .


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

"When people ask, 'why shouldn't dogs be kept outside' and 'how do I teach my dog to be an indoor dog,' share this good advice, which contains guidance from 'The Great, Awful Outdoors' by canine behavior expert and author Pat Miller, published in Your Dog newsletter. 


Dogs like living indoors with their family. They are by nature pack animals, so keeping dogs outside denies them a place in the family pack. According to author and trainer Pat Miller, the reasons given for keeping dogs outdoors fall into two categories: 

* Inappropriate dog behavior that can be managed and/or modified (example: 'the dog's not housetrained'), and 

* People's preconceived notions, which can also be modified (example: 'dogs should be outside in the fresh air'). 
Certainly, dogs benefit from spending some time outside. But this time should consist of play sessions in the yard and walks around the neighborhood, not solitary confinement outdoors. 

*Problems that result from leaving dogs outdoors:* 

* Dogs kept outdoors are deprived of human companionship and have more trouble bonding with human family members. They have more trouble learning to interact properly with humans. And without adequate supervision and guidance from their owners, dogs can and will develop undesirable behaviors. 

* Bored dogs left in yards often bark at every sound or movement to occupy themselves ... dig holes ... fence-fight with neighboring dogs and other animals ... chew and damage fencing, siding, decks and outdoor furnishings ... dig under fencing ... and climb or jump over fences. And when the owners do visit the dog in the yard, the dog is often out of control, having been starved of human companionship. 

*More risks:* 

* Escape from the yard, which can lead to being hit by a car, lost in the woods, hurt by people. Also: they can frighten and even bite people out of confusion. 

* Taunting and cruelty from youths or adults on the other side of the fence. 

* Theft. 

* Poisoning. 

* Neighbor complaints and threats; visits from animal control officers. 

* Accidental release by a passerby, meter reader or service technician. And any resulting bites. 

* Frustration from wanting to visit with passing dogs and humans, which can lead to barrier aggression, which fuels aggression towards other dogs and humans. 

* Illness and chronic health problems from being out in hot, cold or wet weather. 

* Sunburn or heatstroke. 

* Flystrike on ears and other body parts, which can lead to open wounds and maggot infestation. 

* Electrocution when digging up or chewing on wiring outside the house. 

* Development of obsessive behaviors such as tail chasing, fly snapping and self-mutilation as a result of boredom and frustration."


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

cowboy17 said:


> It's -8 celcius here right now and my guy is outside.
> He has shelter from the elements yet chooses to frolic in the snow.


But he doesn't live outdoors, does he? And he's also not a 3 month old puppy, isn't he more like 9 months old?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Ruby429 said:


> I live in south Texas and its never freezing.
> I live out in the country no one is going to steal her.
> Every dog is different and mine is a outside dog
> 
> All I wanted to know if 40s would be too cold for her. Not if she should be a inside dog


No, 40's is not too cold. However, here in Texas we don't have to worry about too cold nearly as much as we have to worry about _too hot_. It's not that uncommon for dogs to die in the summer heat here in North TX, let alone down South where you are. As summer starts to come around really be thinking of a heat management plan for your dog. She needs good deep shade-- not a dog house or a tarp stretched over an area of the yard but good deep shade-- and preferably a metal water trough that she can get into if she starts to overheat. She needs to NOT be able to knock the trough over.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I think the OP cares about his dog or he would not have come on here asking about outside temps and if the pup would be ok. 

I would not have my dog stay outside, that's just me, but it does not mean this puppy is doomed and not cared for or loved.

He simply asked if 40 degrees is to cold for the puppy to be outside in all day. If the answer is yes, sounds like he will make arrangements.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

So I guess Max created a large indoor dog that is incapable of functioning in 40 degree weather.
One that should be snuggled up in it's owners bed to make sure it's comfy.
Definitely not to be used by the military at night or in snow.
Oh and be sure to bring the sheep in if it gets cold because they are probably suffering too.

It's a good thing Max didn't create a breed of horses, I don't have enough room in my house.


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> But he doesn't live outdoors, does he? And he's also not a 3 month old puppy, isn't he more like 9 months old?


that's right....but he does spend a lot of time out doors.

I was merely stating the temperature here and that my pup was outside and loving it. (In fact it's 3 farenheight here right now and I am about to take him for a 40 minute walk and 10 minute training session, and he will love it.)

At the temperature the op was stating, a pup would be fine, even with it's "puppy fuzz".

These topics turn into the same thing every time.
What makes you all think that because a dog will spend it's time outdoors that there will be no interaction, socialization etc done?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

teaching a 3 month old pup how to behave inside
is constant. how do you teach it how to behave
inside if it's outside? when are you training and socializing
an outside dog? can a dog live outside, yes it can weather
permitting. how secure is an outside dog? can an outside
dog dig out of it's yard, go over or under the fence? i know
you can secure the dog to a line but to me that seems
like a drab life for a dog. my dog is my pet/companion and 
he can't serve that purpose if he's outside.



cowboy17 said:


> What makes you all think that because a dog will spend it's time outdoors that there will be no interaction, socialization etc done?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>>> a dog can be outside in 40 degree but the issue
is leaving a dog outside constantly or for long periods
of time.

2>>>> a GSD is versatlie so it can definitely snuggle
up on the bed, sofa, floor and be very comfy. that 
works rather well in my house.

3>>>> a GSD is used by the military at night, day in the
cold weather and hot weather but the handler is there
with the dog. the dog isn't in a yard unattended.

4>>>> if Max bred horses they probably would
fit in the barn so you don't need room in your house
for a horse. since you wanted a dog it doesn't matter
what other animal Max might have bred unless you
just have to have something bred by Max. 



Jack's Dad said:


> 1>>>> So I guess Max created a large indoor dog that is incapable of functioning in 40 degree weather.
> 
> 2>>>> One that should be snuggled up in it's owners bed to make sure it's comfy.
> 
> ...


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Jack's Dad said:


> So I guess Max created a large indoor dog that is incapable of functioning in 40 degree weather.
> One that should be snuggled up in it's owners bed to make sure it's comfy.
> Definitely not to be used by the military at night or in snow.
> Oh and be sure to bring the sheep in if it gets cold because they are probably suffering too.
> ...



Just because a dog is ABLE to physically survive outside all the time does not mean it is what is best for the dog.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

GSKnight said:


> I still can't get past the fact of considering the 40s "cold"!!!! :wild:


:wild: I know! LOL It's 24 here now, feels like 16. I think our high today MIGHT be 30. 

As far as the rest of this thread.... *not this again. **sigh*


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Molly and I spend hours out side in the winter we usually go in to warm up then back out agian. 

-30*C = -22*F


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> 3>>>> a GSD is used by the military at night, day in the
> cold weather and hot weather but the handler is there
> with the dog. the dog isn't in a yard unattended.


And to add to this... My girlfriend's dad is currently over in Afghanistan. He has met a lot of the military dogs (mostly GSDs) and their handlers. They have a problem keeping the dogs safe in the heat. The dogs are so driven and dedicated to their handlers that they do not show any signs of fatigue or distress. That is until they collapse and die of heat exhaustion (all very suddenly). They lost several dogs this summer to the heat. They've had to retrain the handlers to recognize the subtle signs of distress.

My point is that Jack's Dad's comment is rather meaningless... just because the dogs are used by the military in extreme conditions does not mean they can automatically handle said conditions. They definitely lose dogs to the elements.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

cowboy17 said:


> that's right....but he does spend a lot of time out doors.
> 
> I was merely stating the temperature here and that my pup was outside and loving it. (In fact it's 3 farenheight here right now and I am about to take him for a 40 minute walk and 10 minute training session, and he will love it.)
> 
> ...


Well, just speaking for myself, I'm not making any assumptions - I asked the OP how much time they spend outside with the puppy. Since s/he didn't answer, we still don't know. But it seems to me that if this puppy lives outdoors 100% of the time (which is usually what an "outside dog" means), they're not going to get nearly as much interaction as a dog who is outdoors some of the time, but also spends time in the house with the family. 

We have mild winters here too, and my dogs can spend as much time outdoors as they want. When we're gone they have a chain link pen in the garage with a dog door to an outside run for potties. I've never been concerned with them being out there, but I'd also never make them LIVE there! Because *I* don't live out there, and frankly what with work during the day and cooking and eating meals, doing laundry, cleaning, and other household chores, I'd have limited time to do so, even if I wanted to spend my free time hanging out with them outside.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

TheActuary said:


> And to add to this... My girlfriend's dad is currently over in Afghanistan. He has met a lot of the military dogs (mostly GSDs) and their handlers. They have a problem keeping the dogs safe in the heat. The dogs are so driven and dedicated to their handlers that they do not show any signs of fatigue or distress. That is until they collapse and die of heat exhaustion (all very suddenly). They lost several dogs this summer to the heat. They've had to retrain the handlers to recognize the subtle signs of distress.
> 
> My point is that Jack's Dad's comment is rather meaningless... just because the dogs are used by the military in extreme conditions does not mean they can automatically handle said conditions. They definitely lose dogs to the elements.


.
Actually yours comment is meaningless. Since almost any living creature, especially humans can be lost to the elements. However dogs that were originally bred to herd sheep outside in all weather conditions can withstand the elements a lot better than most people give them credit for.

I have never been for throwing a dog outside and just leaving it there. 

Dogs are incredibly spoiled these days. When I grew up you could buy a few items at a pet store for your dog. Now we have Petco, Petsmart, Target, and all stores like it. Most grocery and drug stores and pet stores. All designed to spoil our pets with.
The GSD is a strong and noble breed and I for one would like it to stay that way.
If people want a dog that needs to be in the house most of the time and can't be outside unless the temps. are similiar to Hawaii then they ought to have some designer dog or something.


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> .
> Actually yours comment is meaningless. Since almost any living creature, especially humans can be lost to the elements. However dogs that were originally bred to herd sheep outside in all weather conditions can withstand the elements a lot better than most people give them credit for.
> 
> I have never been for throwing a dog outside and just leaving it there.


I am not saying they can't handle the elements better than people. That's a given. You pointed out that they can handle it because the military uses them for this purpose... all I was saying was that just because they are used by the military does not mean they are impervious.

I do agree that a GSD can easily handle 40 degrees and probably much lower temps. But this is a small puppy we are talking about (still I think 40 is not too cold, but they are going to be more sensitive than an adult).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

from reading your post it sounds like your all
about leaving a dog outside. having multiple
stores available to buy things for your dog doesn't
spoil them. a GSD can be strong and noble indoors.
what temperture is to cold for a GSD to be outside??



Jack's Dad said:


> .
> 
> 
> I have never been for throwing a dog outside and just leaving it there.
> ...


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

This is just something I cannot understand. Sure, some dogs live outside. As long as they're provided for in terms of cold or heat, okay. But I just do not understand in any way, why anyone would get a puppy and immediately put it outdoors. ? Why would anyone want to give up those precious, early training opportunities? Just rambling here, but if the dog is literally raised and kept only outdoors, what happens when you finally bring it indoors? First thing that comes to mind is the dog is not housebroken. So you have an adult that craps in the house? Doesn't that then perpetuate the problem and ensure the dog is never welcome indoors? 

I don't get it.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Jack's Dad said:


> .
> If people want a dog that needs to be in the house most of the time and can't be outside unless the temps. are similiar to Hawaii then they ought to have some designer dog or something.


I think you are missing the point that most (all?) of the folks who are concerned about the puppy living outside are trying to make.

Yes, the breed is sturdy and is absolutely capable of withstanding cold temperatures. They were created to be noble and strong. But...they were also created to live and work closely with their people. In the absence of work that keeps them close to their people, such as LE, actually living with their people fills much of that hard-wired need. And being isolated from their people can, and most often does, cause many undesirable behaviors. 

If work performed does not keep the dog and owner/handler in close proximity, then actually having a place in the home is the other way to feed the dog's innate desire to be with the owner/handler.

In addition, a young puppy does not have the same ability to regulate body temperature that an adult dog would have. Very similar to how a young human child might die of exposure in the very same elements that an adult would be able to easily survive. 
Sheilah


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Even taking the physical aspect out of it, these dogs just LIKE to be with their humans. As much as possible. How many times have we joked about the fact none of us on this board can even go to the bathroom without our "shadow" following us. We call them "velcro dogs" for a reason. They thrive when they are with us. That is where they like to be and want to be. Dharma would be MISERABLE if I left her outside all the time. 

Even if we are not actively training, playing, socializing or something then she is laying on the floor near me.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

The guy has never said the puppy NEVER comes inside, he didn't say that he doesn't interact with the puppy, or that he doesn't care about his dog. Just because some don't agree with an outdoor dog doesn't mean that this guy is abusing or neglecting his pup.

No wonder people are so intimidated by these boards. You ask one question and suddenly everyone is down your back about it. Why don't we just try to answer the question instead of deterring somebody from coming back? Next time, he'll probably be too nervous to ask, and miss an opportunity to learn something. Yikes.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm over arguing about why people get a puppy and stick them outside to become an "outside dog". Sorry, but knowing that dogs in general are pack animals, WHERE IS THE PACK?!?! Inside while the puppy is outside with the ability to get into so much trouble its ridiculous and then who gets blamed when the sprinkler system gets pulled up or the puppy gets out of the yard? Certainly not the owner blaming themselves but blaming the puppy for not behaving. How does one behave if one is not taught how? 

Then there is the nagging fact that the puppy whined and seemed happier outside so they just decided to leave the puppy outside? Thats like allowing a 2 year old child to get everything they demand because you cant manage to say NO! to them.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I may have missed it, but we don't even know the set up of the yard. Do they have a dog house, or a dog run, how is the dog contained, what is in the yard that could be destroyed, etc. 

I just don't think it's fair to treat somebody like they are an abusive dog owner without knowing the whole story. Plenty of outdoor dogs live happy lives. My dogs are not and will not live outside, but I don't believe in cramming my ideas of how to raise a dog down someones throat, just like I don't believe in telling someone how to raise their kids.


----------



## pmichelletto (Nov 12, 2015)

*too cold in chicago*

Hi My 5 mos old JESSE even loves the freezing cold . I have been limiting the time outside but he doesn't seem to even notice ! wind chill is about 15 below. should I limit?
its a little too cold for us anyway


----------



## carter4 (May 22, 2008)

SMH...this is for the most part why i just read and don't post too much. just answer the question. If a person is taking the time out to find out an answer give them the benifit of the doubt for wanting to do right by their dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

pmichelletto said:


> Hi My 5 mos old JESSE even loves the freezing cold . I have been limiting the time outside but he doesn't seem to even notice ! wind chill is about 15 below. should I limit?
> its a little too cold for us anyway



Yes, you should limit the time outside for a 5 month old puppy. They do not necessarily have that layer of fat along with the double coat. Next year, you can let him stay out to his hearts content in the cold weather, but give him a house with some straw so if he does want to rest, he has a warm place. This year, not so much.

My set up allows my 3 month old puppy to let herself out and in. She stays out when I am outside, pretty much. But when I go in, she generally comes in too. She just lets herself back out to go potty when necessary. 

This is a very old thread though. Many of the posters are no longer here. And the original puppy is 4 years old now.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Old threads do occassionally resurface, don't they? But it does bring up a question in my mind. I have almost always lived where I had a fenced in yard and a dog door, so my dogs could come in and out as they pleased. For people who live in extreme cold and snow environments with no fenced in yard, they must walk their dogs - is it recommended to put a protective coating on the shepherd's paws? Such as petroleum jelly or something?


----------



## Vega-gurl (Sep 1, 2014)

maxtmill said:


> Old threads do occassionally resurface, don't they? But it does bring up a question in my mind. I have almost always lived where I had a fenced in yard and a dog door, so my dogs could come in and out as they pleased. For people who live in extreme cold and snow environments with no fenced in yard, they must walk their dogs - is it recommended to put a protective coating on the shepherd's paws? Such as petroleum jelly or something?


To my knowledge, it depends a lot on where you live. If you live where they salt the roads and walks, yes you have to be careful. if not, just make sure its not so cold the dog doesn't get frost bite on their paws. 

You can get doggie shoes, use socks, or coat with P. Jelly, provided the dog doesn't lick it off. I used to put bag balm or jelly of Vega's feet when we lived in New England. She licked it off every time.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes i think i think extra coating is recommended. I have used petroleum jelly but i also got Sammy some Muttlucks just for when the weather conditions are extreme. They are really highly protective from the cold, heat or even harsh gravel.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Jack's Dad said:


> So I guess Max created a large indoor dog that is incapable of functioning in 40 degree weather.
> One that should be snuggled up in it's owners bed to make sure it's comfy.
> Definitely not to be used by the military at night or in snow.
> Oh and be sure to bring the sheep in if it gets cold because they are probably suffering too.
> ...


I keep wanting an Upvote function on this forum! LOL :wild:


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

No way should the dog be making this decision at that age, A doggy door,would allow opportunity for in or out.


----------

